# Medicaid OB billing



## karey (May 23, 2013)

When using a Delivery ONLY code do you code the f/u inpatient visit _after delivery_ separate for Medicaid??? 

Pt delivers on 4/12/13 and is discharged on 4/13/13. Since i have to bill everything separate for Medicaid should'nt I code the discharge separately?


----------



## sitstay (Jun 6, 2013)

*Sheri K*

Yes, bill for the discharge. When I am billing to Medicaid for a delivery only, I also bill any subsequent visits separately including the discharge.


----------

